# Golden boy on facebook



## coppers-mom

This boy is up past Charlotte, NC. If anybody wants him, I'll pay the adoption/rehoming fee to a good home or rescue.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/110266329141528/

Full blooded golden Retriever
$100.00 rehoming fee
locust nc area
2 years old male



Like · ·Follow PostUnfollow Post · Thursday at 7:29pm


http://www.facebook.com/#
4 people like this.


http://www.facebook.com/#

View 2 more comments




http://www.facebook.com/#
Tina Schrimpsher Both parents had papers however I am not going to the trouble to do all that work , I don't want him to be with a breeder just a good loving home.
51 minutes ago · Like






http://www.facebook.com/#
Tina Schrimpsher I am rehoming him only because I have 5 dogs and my kids age 17 and 25 still living with me have each gotten a dog so there are just to many. chance is the only male so I know there will be problems down the road. He is a very sweet boy and has lived in the wide open for 2 years so I do not want him to go to a home where he will be in a cage tot tied up in the back yard.
48 minutes ago · Like


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

Link didn't work!
Be sure to let the NC Golden Rescues know, if nobody adopts him!!


----------



## OutWest

What a sweet looking boy. He looks like he needs some tender loving care. Hope he finds a new home soon.


----------



## mylissyk

Could you message her with the contacts for rescue?


----------



## mudEpawz

poor guy.... did he find a home?


----------



## beach-girl

I'm in NY, but have been looking for an adult GR to adopt.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

I'm assuming this guy is safe now? Sorry I'm just seeing this...


----------



## Karen519

*No Idea*

Have no idea if he was adopted or not. THe Facebook link above doesn't work, so there is no way to know.


----------



## Always51

grumpy face...stupid facebook


----------



## Capt Jack

If I had room for 3 I'd take him.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Capt Jack said:


> If I had room for 3 I'd take him.


I've got 3...but I can see me calling him Four! Lol.


----------



## coppers-mom

I asked if she'd take less if I was going to get him for a GR rescue and I got a snarky comment "You don't need a $500 dog if you can't afford to pay $100 for him".
I did not reply since I thought my reply would not be nice.


----------



## goldensrbest

If someone does not get him, he may get into the wrong hands.


----------



## mudEpawz

so sad  
i hope he finds a good home. if i lived closer i'd swoop him up in a heart beat.


----------



## Claudia M

coppers-mom said:


> I asked if she'd take less if I was going to get him for a GR rescue and I got a snarky comment "You don't need a $500 dog if you can't afford to pay $100 for him".
> I did not reply since I thought my reply would not be nice.


wow - :yuck:


----------



## Brave

coppers-mom said:


> I asked if she'd take less if I was going to get him for a GR rescue and I got a snarky comment "You don't need a $500 dog if you can't afford to pay $100 for him".
> I did not reply since I thought my reply would not be nice.


Wow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest

Could we all donate some towards some one picking him up? A hundred dollars is not much, for that boy.


----------



## momtoMax

We recently lost our older dog and when we can afford to or the one meant for us comes our way, we plan on becoming a 2 dog family again for Max especially. If he were closer, we'd look into taking him. NC is so far away and honestly, not possible for us to get anywhere near close enough. I hope that if someone took him, he has a happy home. He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## coaraujo

Do we know if he has found a forever home? Is there anyway to get the facebook link up (the one in the OP doesn't work)? I really hope this boy finds a loving home


----------



## Claudia M

goldensrbest said:


> Could we all donate some towards some one picking him up? A hundred dollars is not much, for that boy.


Would love to contribute so this boy can find a good home. Someone let me know where to send!


----------



## coaraujo

Claudia M said:


> Would love to contribute so this boy can find a good home. Someone let me know where to send!


I'd love to contribute too!


----------



## dborgers

Me three


----------



## goldensrbest

Iwill just tell me how.


----------



## Drea0119

I'm located in ga, I wouldn't mind helping this sweet boy if I knew who to contact


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

I private msg.'d. Coppers Mom to see if she has his Facebook Link and someone to contact about him, for those of you willing to help him. I'm sure he will need a rescue to take him, if nobody is going to adopt him.


----------



## Drea0119

Ok Karen just let me know his status


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

goldensrbest said:


> If someone does not get him, he may get into the wrong hands.


 
It sounds like he is already in the wrong hands.

If you are able to get him, I will also be happy to contribute towards saving him -- just PM me


----------



## goldensrbest

Any up dates, on this boy?


----------



## Dustybear

*Golden boyi*

I would be happy to help out. This tears me up after Rescuing Dusty from his 
"so called garage home".


----------



## Karen519

*No Reply*

Never heard back from Coppers Mom.
Anyone interested should send a msg. to Tina on Facebook and ask about him.
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...psher</FONT>&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13663873532897


----------



## coaraujo

if there's anyway to get him up to CTI'd gladly pay the rehoming/adoption fee and house him until we can find him a forever home.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hope everything is ok Teresa, very kind of you to offer to pay the adoption fee for a good home.


----------



## goldensrbest

I said I would help with the fee, nobody has said anything,updates either.


----------



## CITIgolden

I'd be glad to help with the fee or contribute for transportation, but there seem to be no updates and the contacts given aren't responding with the status. Any way we can find out?


----------



## goldensrbest

CITIgolden said:


> I'd be glad to help with the fee or contribute for transportation, but there seem to be no updates and the contacts given aren't responding with the status. Any way we can find out?


 I don't know,i don't understand why we don't know anything.


----------



## coaraujo

I just messaged the Tina at the link provided here:



> *Never heard back from Coppers Mom.
> Anyone interested should send a msg. to Tina on Facebook and ask about him.
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13663873532897*


I'll let you know what I hear


----------



## CITIgolden

coaraujo said:


> I just messaged the Tina at the link provided here:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know what I hear


I've tried that, never heard back...keep us posted


----------



## cgriffin

Here is a link that might work better, the picture matches the person in the post on the first page but reading through this, there is no mentioning of a Golden anywhere. (I was not able to open the link provided above)

https://www.facebook.com/tina.schrimpsher


----------



## mylissyk

Here is the link to the dog's picture, but you have to be "friends" with her to comment or see comments.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...479280.-2207520000.1366398794.&type=3&theater


----------



## GoldenMum

I could go to Charlotte and pick him up if he has a home, and a transport can be arranged. I cannot house him, as with four here, I am full. This forum has gotten dogs across the country before, I would be happy to help out. I am driving in a rescue run tomorrow, but could go get him on Sunday.


----------



## Drea0119

I've sent a message with no response, I hope this boy has found a good home since she's not responding



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Reply to all*

Reply to all

I am really sorry, I know nothing about this dog. Coppers Mom posted about him and we never heard anything else. Mylissyk posted about link, but it doesn't say how to reach Tina. I just tried sending Tina a msg. on Facebook, but it won't go.
If anyone else wants to try, please let us know.


----------



## goldensrbest

Thanks Karen, a lot of time has passed, so I guess there is nothing any body can do, I figure he is gone,chances are, I hope he got into a good home, just sad for him, cause he can't help himself.


----------



## Karen519

*Terry*

Terry

I feel badly too, but there is nothing I can do.


----------



## CITIgolden

We can all just hope he is fine and happy! On a separate note to share some good news, another puppy mill is shut down, owner jailed, in the NY metro area!!!

There were several goldens now in permanent good homes. Now if only someone could convince people in the city to stop going to those torture pet stores that keep poor puppies in a window all day in nyc heat....ugh.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo

Tina replied back to me asking me to tell her about myself. So we have our foot in the door! Hopefully we can get this boy into a loving home soon! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## KathyL

That sounds good. She obviously cares enough about the dog to make sure he goes to someone responsible


----------



## coppers-mom

I've been busy and not online for a few days so that's why I didn't get back with anyone. I didn't know this was going on!

He is/was listed in outlaw farm and garden on facebook which is a sale page for farm stuff. I just posted a comment and asked Tina about having a rescue volunteer come evaluate him.

I have class all week and I don't know how far Locust, NC is from me but I can help next weekend.

I'll let you know if I hear back. You guys can call me since I am not always reliable about getting online although I will check since this boy is "in the works". (864) 506-6212 Teresa


----------



## coppers-mom

She still has him and is talking to two people about him. I hope they are GRFers so he will get a really good home.
I did ask that she let me know if he doesn't get a direct adopter so I could try to have the GR rescue check him out.
Locust is quite a ways from me (185?) miles, but if he would be coming south I could help with transport.


----------



## goldencontriever3

We will be in Raleigh the first weekend in May. If someone can pull him and hold him we would be happy to give him a home as long as he gets along with other dogs. I will pay to have him visit the vet also. Thanks to all that are trying to help this boy!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

I'm in Greensboro and will be glad to do what I can to help..just let me know.


----------



## Drea0119

Waiting for Tina to give me a call back, so I can possibly give this sweet boy a home, to me it seems like she's a breeder, I see on her page you was breeding a small dog, not sure though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

i hope he finds a good home, fingers crossed its a member of GRF


----------



## Drea0119

Are there any volunteers to help bring him to ga or meet me halfway


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merlins mom

coppers-mom said:


> She still has him and is talking to two people about him. I hope they are GRFers so he will get a really good home.
> I did ask that she let me know if he doesn't get a direct adopter so I could try to have the GR rescue check him out.
> Locust is quite a ways from me (185?) miles, but if he would be coming south I could help with transport.


Please let me know if he doesn't get adopted. Thanks!


----------



## mudEpawz

bumping up for volunteers 

im a little too north, or else i'd pitch in


----------



## GoldenMum

I can help if needed, which way is he headed? Who is taking him? I am about an hour and a half Northeast of him. I will help with picking him up, or transport, if needed.


----------



## coaraujo

glad to hear he may possibly be finding a forever home. i'm too far north to help with the transport, but let me know if there's anything else I can do !


----------



## Drea0119

Update on Chance: He is currently still available, she has been looking for him a new home for quite sometime, but she says she's really picky about who she's rehoming him too, she's had lots of people inquiring about him, but have turn them down due to wanting to breed him and keep him in a kennel, her reason for reforming him she said she has an older golden around 6 years old that he's been showing signs of aggression towards due to wanting to be the alpha dog, but gets along great with other dogs, I'm not sure if there are other major problems with him, I'm guessing he may need to be evaluated before being placed to see what home will suit him better, I would hate for this boy to be bounced around, some one who is willing to go through some training to help with this issue. I would love to give him a home, but I myself have a pack (golden retriever, rottie, goldendoodle), so by my rottie being a dominant breed of dog I don't know how they would play out once she hits maturity, I will be giving her a call back tomorrow morning to see if possibly can be evaluated. 

Also I'm not even sure if he's current on his vaccinations, I'm guessing not though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

I so have my fingers crossed for this beautiful boy. I just know his story will have a happy ending.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Well drats...the dominant thing would not work here either. Sounds like she is at least selective so that is good. But..I feel sure TGRR would take him if he needs a soft place to fall. Let me know if it becomes an option and I'll call our Intake Coordinator.


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*



coppers-mom said:


> She still has him and is talking to two people about him. I hope they are GRFers so he will get a really good home.
> I did ask that she let me know if he doesn't get a direct adopter so I could try to have the GR rescue check him out.
> Locust is quite a ways from me (185?) miles, but if he would be coming south I could help with transport.


Teresa

Thanks for answering! Please keep us posted on him!


----------

